

Help the little guy -- vote Smart Bear for Best Business Blog 2008 - smartbear
http://blog.asmartbear.com/blog/please-vote-for-a-smart-bear-10-seconds-of-your-time.html

======
smartbear
I'm up against some big-named blogs (like Seth's) for the 2008 Weblogs Award.

I'm asking for your support here on Hacker News because many of my articles
have been voted up here, with one being #12 on the all-time highest-voted list
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=407509>).

Thanks everyone for supporting the small entrepreneur!

